# How to put a liard to sleep humanely????



## mad1

I am at the moment feeling so sad that i have to do this, i hatched a clutch of bearded dragons for someone who had been surprised by a gravid female and did not have the equipment to incubate them! I have been paying special attention to 2 of them as they were very weak and thin from the begining they did not eat at first so i got some hydro liquid for sick and dehydrated reptiles been giving this everyday and one of them has been eating (but still thin and lethargic) the other i still have not seen eat? The one who has been eating has something on its back end? It looks like it has tried to go to the toilet but its insides have come out? I gave it as bath and have tried to release it bit it is just not poss. it also was sick and the stuff was was tinged with blood. I have been trying to look after it and save it for over a month and i thought that it i was winning until today! I feel that the time may have come to end its suffering? I am so gutted, crying my eyes out writing this, but i think that it would have too many probs. to live a healthy life? Pls can anyone give me an idea of how to humanely put it too sleep? I have heard about the freeser method but doesnt seem nice to me!!! Thanks for any advice you may give.


----------



## Ssthisto

Your best bet is to take it to the vet, who will be able to humanely euthanise it if it's necessary, or offer treatment advice if it's possible to save the little fellow.


----------



## aerofine

Vet. The only 100% humane way.


----------



## Meko

The freezer isn't humane; either take it to the vets to be done properly, or smack it on the head very hard with something heavy.


----------



## weeble

The freezer isnt a nice way, it freezes the blood and will be very painfull.
The humane way would be the vets.

The other way, well i wont recommend you do that but it is a lot more humane than the freezer but people get a bit narky about it.

Edit...Meko said it.


----------



## excession

Id agree with above, take to the vets so it can be done properly.


----------



## KateTracz

Take him to the vet, that really is the only way to do it, they wont feel any pain that way Xx


----------



## mad1

I had an idea pls tell me wot u think? If i turn the gas oven on without lighting it and put it in there to fall asleep?


----------



## EmmaLock

You poor thing  

So sorry for wha youre going through, but you did everything you can. 

I would agree that the vet is the best way to go. However, if you don't have the money for the vet and don't want to gas/freezer them I have another method that wont hurt one bit, but would make my head have a price on it so I will PM you x


----------



## Iggylover

mad1 said:


> I had an idea pls tell me wot u think? If i turn the gas oven on without lighting it and put it in there to fall asleep?


 Is that meant to be a joke.
Can you not afford a vet.


----------



## Athravan

mad1 said:


> I had an idea pls tell me wot u think? If i turn the gas oven on without lighting it and put it in there to fall asleep?


Absolutely not a humane way as you do not know how much gas is needed, and side effects can be very unpleasant, meaning it's last moments could be agony and suffering, or it might not kill it at all, leaving it with permanent brain damage. Please take it to a vet.


----------



## Meko

mad1 said:


> I had an idea pls tell me wot u think? If i turn the gas oven on without lighting it and put it in there to fall asleep?


 
problem with that is that it could take a while to do. By the time you're sure it's dead you might have forgotten about it, switched a plug socket or light switch and taken out half the street.


----------



## Meko

Athravan said:


> Absolutely not a humane way as you do not know how much gas is needed, and side effects can be very unpleasant, meaning it's last moments could be agony and suffering, or it might not kill it at all, leaving it with permanent brain damage. Please take it to a vet.


i don't think it'd be in agony or suffering. Being gassed is fairly painless; you just start to feel drowsey and fall asleep


----------



## aerofine

Why are there so many threads like this at the moment? It is simple, if your pet (yes, your PET!) is suffering, it should be taken to the VET! Regardless of whether or not your pet needs to be PTS, if it needs medical attention for whatever reason, take it to the vet. You wouldn't leave a child or an older relative in pain/or dying without going to the hospital/doctors. 

I just can't fathom the logic behind some of these posts.


----------



## imginy

I think the 3 main ways to kill them humanely are gassing, freezing and decapitation. 
Gassing is probably the best way but you need the propper equipment not in an oven!
Freezing is said to be painful for them even though the cold puts them to sleep they still feel the water crystals forming below the skin.
Decapitation is bad also because the head stays alive for 10 seconds after cutting off so you must then crush the skull.
Also a blunt instrument to the head but this can go wrong and be very painful for the dragon.
As said by the others a vet is trained so obviously they are going to be the best person to put your bearded dragon to sleep.

Edit: just to add I don't think any of these methods are humane (except maybe gassing) I was just listing the ones that people will use.


----------



## maddragon29

imginy said:


> I think the 3 main ways to kill them humanely are gassing, *freezing* and decapitation.
> Gassing is probably the best way but you need the propper equipment not in an oven!
> Freezing is said to be painful for them even though the cold puts them to sleep they still feel the water crystals forming below the skin.
> Decapitation is bad also because the head stays alive for 10 seconds after cutting off so you must then crush the skull.
> 
> As said by the others a vet is trained so obviously they are going to be the best person to put your bearded dragon to sleep.



This is wrong, wrong, WRONG! :bash: There are so many of these threads at the moment, that really, by now, you should ALL realise that freezing an animal to KILL it is wrong. Storage is a different matter before a body can be disposed of properly!!!


----------



## aerofine

maddragon29 said:


> This is wrong, wrong, WRONG! :bash: There are so many of these threads at the moment, that really, by now, you should ALL realise that freezing an animal to KILL it is wrong. Storage is a different matter before a body can be disposed of properly!!!


Exactly.

Would it be painful for a human to freeze to death? Yes.

So why is it any different for any animal?!! :bash:


----------



## Spikebrit

maddragon29 said:


> This is wrong, wrong, WRONG! :bash: There are so many of these threads at the moment, that really, by now, you should ALL realise that freezing an animal to KILL it is wrong. Storage is a different matter before a body can be disposed of properly!!!


Freezing causes the blood to crystilise, which in turn causes a very slow and painful death. Just because we can't see them behind a closed door doesnt make it right.I can't beleive people still keep suggesting this. 

The best way, and really the only is and injection of barbichuates into the vain/heart, which causes the haert to stop, pain free, very quick and safe. This can only be done by a vet. 

destruction ot the brain and brain stem can be done, however, this is very messy, and if not done correctly can casue a lot of pain. 

The best and really only way is still a vet.

jay


----------



## Ssthisto

mad1 said:


> I had an idea pls tell me wot u think? If i turn the gas oven on without lighting it and put it in there to fall asleep?


You're much much more likely to gas _yourself _or explode your house instead.


----------



## Meko

imginy said:


> Freezing is said to be painful for them even though the cold puts them to sleep they still feel the water crystals forming below the skin.
> .


 
the crystals start forming before they go to sleep. It's freezing cold air not hypnotism; they don't fall asleep instantly. It's just the same as shoving a baby in the freezer.
Cold = bad


----------



## Carnuss

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/663824-euthanasia.html


----------



## Meko

imginy said:


> Decapitation is bad also because the head stays alive for 10 seconds after cutting off so you must then crush the skull.


 
if you put decapitation as one of the 3 humane ways; how can it be bad if it's humane? plus if you have to crush the skull after you've done it why are you decapitating it first and why isn't 'caving its head in with a blunt instrument' on the list?


----------



## KateTracz

I really agree with other people here, it may cost but the vet is the only way you can ensure a pain free deathk, also you dont have the knowledge to know what you want to do is the best thing for this animal, they vet may know how to help this little fella and give it a good quality of life, you cant possibly think you can tell its all over for him.

Please take him to the vets


----------



## wildenglishrose

Apart from the vets all these ideas are just so wrong. I could never do anything like that, its just not right. Please take the poor little guy to a vets and do it the right way. Yes it will cost you money but if you care about him then it shouldn't matter what the cost are.


----------



## KateTracz

wildenglishrose said:


> Apart from the vets all these ideas are just so wrong. I could never do anything like that, its just not right. Please take the poor little guy to a vets and do it the right way. Yes it will cost you money but if you care about him then it shouldn't matter what the cost are.



I strongly agree, i couldnt live with myself. 
You dont know this is the end for him either!


----------



## wildenglishrose

aerofine said:


> Why are there so many threads like this at the moment? It is simple, if your pet (yes, your PET!) is suffering, it should be taken to the VET! Regardless of whether or not your pet needs to be PTS, if it needs medical attention for whatever reason, take it to the vet. You wouldn't leave a child or an older relative in pain/or dying without going to the hospital/doctors.
> 
> I just can't fathom the logic behind some of these posts.


Totally agree


----------



## Meko

wildenglishrose said:


> Apart from the vets all these ideas are just so wrong.


 
Have to disagree. Yes the vets is the right answer but would you rather they were given the right alternative options (ie where it wouldn't cause pain). Or a load of people just saying to take it to the vets, where the OP could (in theory) not take it to the vets and try something else which is completely wrong.


----------



## Tombo46

Read my thread on euthanasia. Everything was discussed at lenghth and a lot was learned. But the answer is always vets. My thread was started to find out what to do if a vet was not available and the animal was obviously terminally I'll. Not what to do if you couldn't afford a vet.


----------



## dorian

I'm surprised people are actually offering advice on how to kill it. Take it to a vets and you ever know, it might live!?!?!?


----------



## Tombo46

dorian said:


> I'm surprised people are actually offering advice on how to kill it. Take it to a vets and you ever know, it might live!?!?!?


Exactly. That is why I said if it is terminally Ill (such as a massive injury)


----------



## Meko

dorian said:


> I'm surprised people are actually offering advice on how to kill it.


i'm only giving advice because it's better to give the right wrong option than to not give any advice and for somebody to pick the completely wrong option.

right wrong option - cave it's skull in with a heavy blow. Instant death
completely wrong option - stick it in the freezer where it can die a slow painful death.


----------



## Gregg M

I am going to be straight with you unlike all the "take your reptile to the vet because its the only humane way" people...

The vet is not your only humane option, however, trying to gas it in your oven, decapitation, and freezing are not good options at all...

Your only other option without taking it to the vet is to employ blunt force trama... This entails smashing the skull with one forceful motion with a hard, heavy object like a brick or mallet... To keep it from being messy, you can place the lizard in a clear plasic bag before you use the heavy object to kill it quickly and humanely... 

This will cause instant death and pain will not be able to travel fast enough though the neurological system so it is virtually painless... Many keepers are not able to carry out such an action because of emotional attatchments to their "pet" reptile and would rather hand the deed off to a vet... This is 100% understandable... Bringing it to the vet does not make it any more humane than the method I mention but it makes it easier for the owner...


----------



## dorian

Meko said:


> i'm only giving advice because it's better to give the right wrong option than to not give any advice and for somebody to pick the completely wrong option.
> 
> right wrong option - cave it's skull in with a heavy blow. Instant death
> completely wrong option - stick it in the freezer where it can die a slow painful death.


The lesser of two evils, agreed, but he needs a slap and a kick in the butt to get him on his way to the vets.


----------



## mandyT

i always thought it would be the feezer but reading this has other views now, as this sounds a nasty way. 

What im thinking now is how the vet does this and how much would cost ?


----------



## EmmaLock

Hey, 

Let me know how you get on. 

Hope its going well x


----------



## Recluso

Threads like these frustrate me to no end.

As countless others have said, take the animals to the vets. Believe it or not, they do actually know what they're doing. They may well also have a potentially lifesaving treatment you could try BEFORE euthanasia is considered or used.

If you can't afford the vets then you should not have, in good conscience have taken the animals on if you knew full well that there was no way you'd be able to fund any treatment should any problems have arisen.

It'd all very well to think that you're helping a friend or giving the eggs a chance. But not having either the means or willingness to go to an expert when it is needed ultimately achieves absolutely nothing.


----------



## vicky.beach

I don't know about most people, but if my lizard i was upset enough to cry about needed to be put to sleep, i would NEVER do it myself! I would feel so bad about it i would rather the vet did it. I just know i could never bash any of my darlings in the head till they died not criticizing anyone, just seems strange if someone is attached to their pet they would kill it themselfs rather then take it to the vet, but thats just my opinion:whistling2:


----------



## Meko

Recluso said:


> Threads like these frustrate me to no end.


has the opposite effect for me. Without threads like this people would still think that the freezer method is humane and would just do it instead of starting a thread.


----------



## Rthompson

I have to be honest.. I would prefer these threads are available, not to encourage such actions but to ensure that if a keeper was to resort to it that the animal be allowed to go in the least painful way possible..

But... I still say.. USE A VET!


----------



## 12843

Meko said:


> has the opposite effect for me. Without threads like this people would still think that the freezer method is humane and would just do it instead of starting a thread.



Totally hear where your coming from. Its not the best discussion to be having, but if its to be had than lets be constructive, However, a small percentage will now be thinking, 'Who needs a vet'. Which is the major down fall of these threads.


----------



## sambridge15

what if its out of hours should the animal be left suffering until morning just to take it to the vet? what if the vets is a couple of hours drive?what if you dont have immediate transport?what if payday hasnt been yet?a vet can be just as inhuman if it means waiting for ages 

what about an rub dont make any ventilation gaps you could keep it at optimal conditions temp humidity etc it wouldnt suffer that way visit dendroworld there is a thread about making a gass chamber to remove pests from vivs by producing co2 using supermarket available items 

if a vet is however an option then do it but people saying VET VET VET VET!!!! need to realise there will always be circumstances that a vet is just not an option without causing suffering frankly im against these rescue cases sounds like this poor thing should have been euthanised ages ago forcing life onto something that cant live itself isnt compassion its selfish to prolong its suffering due to our own feelings of attachment and sadness its understandable though no 1 want to deal with death


----------



## Recluso

Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't want an animal to unecessarily sit through undue suffering. But if I were personally to consider euthanising an animal of my own, I wouldn't want to go into it half-cocked with no idea of what I'm doing. I don't think it should be something hobbyists should randomly know (with the possible intent to do) without an indepth understanding of the physiology of the animal involved.


----------



## Bamboozoo

Question?

Will your spca not put it down for a low cost or free? Here in Canada I could take mine in and have it euphanized. No cost involved.

And they will dispose of the bodies of reptiles that have died. I have used this service...rather see them cremated than in the cold canadian ground.


----------



## DavieB

I don't understand why anyone would think putting ny sort of animal in the freezer is a good plan!

Freezing might be ok if you have a bucket liquid nitrogen, even then it'd be agony for a few seconds, instant frostbite anyone? A household freezer though!! madness

I'm honestly sitting here waiting on someone saying fire it in the microwave for a 2 minutes! (don't)

Blunt force trauma. If and only if there is a good reason for not getting to the vet. I reckon for a hobbyist it should always be the vet for someone who is breeding lots and is more like a farmer they should be the only ones dishing out Euthanasia.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Vet obviously but the only other way is to snap the neck...... Personally I couldn't/wouldn't do it. But quick no pain snap.... The only reason I am saying this is because I wouldn't like to think anyone would freeze an animal.


----------

